# kadu problem przy instalacji

## KFP

Wpisuje emerge kadu, leci i w pewjen chwili wywala to:

```

 ******************************************

 * Configuring modules, please wait . . . *

 ******************************************

>>> Configuring encryption module...

MODULE_LIBS:           ssl crypto

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:

MODULE_INCLUDES:       ssl.h

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  /usr/include/openssl

MODULE_CXXFLAGS:        -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -s

MODULE_LDFLAGS:

MODULE_TOOLS:

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:

checking if libssl is in system directories... yes

checking if libcrypto is in system directories... yes

checking if ssl.h header is in system directories... no

checking for ssl.h in specified directiories... found in /usr/include/openssl

>>> Configuring account_management module...

MODULE_LIBS:

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:

MODULE_INCLUDES:

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:

MODULE_CXXFLAGS:        -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -s

MODULE_LDFLAGS:

MODULE_TOOLS:

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:

>>> Configuring alsa_sound module...

MODULE_LIBS:           asound

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:      /usr/lib

MODULE_INCLUDES:       asoundlib.h

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  /usr/include /usr/include/alsa

MODULE_CXXFLAGS:        -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -s

MODULE_LDFLAGS:

MODULE_TOOLS:

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:

echo -e "#include <asoundlib.h>\n#include <version.h>\nint main(){\n#if SND_LIB_ MAJOR >=1\nprintf(\"1\\\n\");\n#else\nprintf(\"0\\\n\");\n#endif\nreturn 0;}\n" > asoundtest.c

$CC $MODULE_CXXFLAGS asoundtest.c -o asoundtest

ret=`./asoundtest`

rm -f asoundtest asoundtest.c

if [ "$ret" != "1" ]; then

        echo "your libasound headers are too OLD, get libasound >= 1.0"

        exit 1

fi

checking if libasound is in system directories... yes

checking if asoundlib.h header is in system directories... no

checking for asoundlib.h in specified directiories... found in /usr/include/alsa

Additional module configuration command successed.

>>> Configuring arts_sound module...

MODULE_LIBS:

MODULE_LIBS_PATH:      /lib

MODULE_INCLUDES:

MODULE_INCLUDES_PATH:  /include /include/artsc

MODULE_CXXFLAGS:        -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=i686 -s

MODULE_LDFLAGS:

MODULE_TOOLS:          artsc-config

MODULE_CONFIGURE_CMD:  mkdir ./modules/arts_sound/bin; TOOL_DIRS2=`echo $TOOL_DI RS | sed -e "s/\//\\\\\\\\\//g"`;  sed -e "s/artsc-config/$TOOL_DIRS2\/artsc-con fig/g" <./modules/arts_sound/arts_connector/Makefile.in >./modules/arts_sound/ar ts_connector/Makefile

checking if artsc-config tool is available... not found

configure: error: artsc-config not found!

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.3/work/kadu/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  kadu-0.4.3.ebuild, line 228:   Called econf '--enable-modules' '--enable-dist- info=Gentoo'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel evant.

```

----------

## Raku

masz KDE bez arts zapewne, a próbujesz skompilować kadu z modułem arts_sound. Odpowiedź jest chyba oczywista?

----------

## KFP

nie jestem biegly w gentoo a raczej poczatkujacym - zatem moze jakies wskazowki jak zainstalowac aby dzialalo?

----------

## sarven

albo przekompiluj KDE z flaga USE="arts", albo kompiluj Kadu bez tej flagi  :Smile: 

zakładając, że diagnoza Raku jest prawidłowa  :Wink: 

----------

## KFP

Chce zainstalowac to pod Gnome   :Cool: 

----------

## sarven

kompilujesz najpierw modul do alsy a potem arts'a. zdecyduj sie na jeden  :Wink:  mysle ze sama alsa Ci wystarczy  :Smile: 

----------

## ro-x

```
USE="-arts" emerge -av kadu
```

----------

## Poe

poczytaj o USE......... noob noobem, ale USE znac musi (i pare innych)

----------

## dmband

Witam,

Nie będę zakładał nowego wątku, bo też mam problem z instalacją kadu. Problem jest jednak inny:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-0.4.3  USE="alsa arts esd oss ssl -amarok -config_wizard -debug -extraicons -extramodules -mail -nas -speech -spell -tcltk -voice (-xmms) -xosd" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-0.4.3 to /

 * kadu-0.4.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ] * kadu-0.4.3.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ] * kadu-0.4.3.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ] * kadu-0.4.3.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ] * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ] * checking kadu-0.4.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-0.4.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.3/work

 * Applying kadu-toolbar_toggle-gentoo.diff ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.3/work/kadu ...

 * Fixing modules spec files

 * econf: updating kadu/admin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating kadu/admin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

/usr/bin/confcache --confcache-ignore /var/tmp/.distcc --confcache-dir /var/tmp/confcache ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-modules --enable-dist-info=Gentoo --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure: loading cache config.cache

 ***************************************

 * Configuring Kadu, please wait . . . *

 ***************************************

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... config.sub: missing argument

Try `config.sub --help' for more information.

configure: error: /bin/sh admin/config.sub  failed

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.4.3/work/kadu/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.4.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  kadu-0.4.3.ebuild, line 228:   Called econf '--enable-modules' '--enable-dist-info=Gentoo'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Ktoś wie, co trzeba począć?

----------

